# How do I upload photos in my post?



## Corey123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Interesting point!

If you or anyone else can tell me how to upload pics, I'd love to know how to do it! I took a couple of pice of my K'Aid mixer with my digital camera.

I can download the pics into the computer through the memory card reader, but I don't know how to get them here. Can someone tell me, please? 

Any help you can offer will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


~Corey123.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 31, 2005)

Corey, all you have to do is, click on post reply. Towards the bottom, below the box where you type, there is a button that says manage attachments. Click there. A new box will open up, make sure you don't have popups blocked. Then, you will have about 5 empty boxes with a browse button right beside it. Click browse and find where you have you pic saved. When your done finding all that you want, click upload pic. It will show the names of the pics to the left. Close window and type whatever you want in the reply and submit reply below the manage attachments button.


----------



## MJ (Dec 31, 2005)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Interesting point!
> 
> If you or anyone else can tell me how to upload pics, I'd love to know how to do it! I took a couple of pice of my K'Aid mixer with my digital camera.
> 
> ...


The administrators allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. This could be an image, a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make, as the forums should not be used as an extension of your hard disk!
To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachment] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.
Only certain types of files may be attached: these are the valid file extensions for files to be attached to this forum: bmp gif jpe jpeg jpg png.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks, guys!! I'll get cracking on that sometime this weekend.


~Corey123.


----------



## MJ (Dec 31, 2005)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys!! I'll get cracking on that sometime this weekend.
> 
> 
> ~Corey123.


Great!

BTW, I am going to split our posts out to a new thread about uploading pics.


----------

